# ssh shell doesn't gracefully close on shutdown

## darkphader

When I'm remotely shelled (openssh) into my OpenBSD or Ubuntu boxen and issue a reboot or shutdown for the remote system the remote shell gracefully closes. With my Gentoo boxen I'm left with a frozen prompt from the remote system if I don;t manually exit after requesting the shutdown, and I need to close the local shell session.

What am I missing in the configuration? Why causes Ubuntu and OpenBSD to gracefully close the remote ssh shell while Gentoo does not?

Thanks.

Chris

----------

## massimo

This issue is mentioned [1] too.

[1] https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=259183

----------

